

Show HN: I made an app to help programmers improve their writing skills - hawkharris
http://www.codyromano.com/essayrec/

======
zandomatter
It's cool to see how a piece changed over time, but I don't quite understand
how that helps improve writing. Perhaps it would help identify common
mistakes, but the app is pretty much passive in terms of suggestions.

~~~
hawkharris
Thanks for your feedback. I find it helpful to revisit how word choice,
paragraphs, etc., changed over time, but I agree that more direct suggestions
would be useful. I'll brainstorm ways to include tips.

------
hawkharris
Demo video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMz21tsberY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMz21tsberY)

